# İç ve Dış Tehditler > ABD Zulmü ve Müslümanlar >  Bilderberg'in Karanlık Yüzleri

## bozok

Bilderberg'in Karanlık Yüzleri

*Osman TIĞRAKLI
Yeniçağ Gazetesi 

Kanadalı gazeteci Daniel Estulinğin şu tespiti çok dikkat çekici: ğO düzenli bir üye. Her yaptığı ve söylediği Bilderbergğin politikalarına uygun. Gözlerinizi Mustafa Koçğtan ayırmayın.ğ   


Amerikan emperyalizmini yaymak için toplanan masonik örgütün çekirdek kadrosu, dünyayı kaosa sürüklüyor

Uluslararası politikaya yön veren küresel sermayenin önde gelen isimleri 31 Mayıs-3 Haziran tarihleri arasında İstanbulğda toplanıyor. Masonik bir örgüt yapılanmasına sahip olan bu kulüp, ilk toplantısını 1954 yılında Hollandağdaki Bilderberg Oteliğinde yaptığı için adını da buradan alıyor. Bilderbergğin finansmanını sağlayan güçler, ABDğdeki Rockefeller Vakfı ile banker Rotschild ailesi. Seçkin üye-ler arasında Zbigniew Brzezinski adı ön sırada.
Her yıl düzenli olarak biraraya gelerek aldıkları kararlarla dünyaya şekil veren ve ülkeleri kaosa sürükleyen Bilderbergcilerğin son yıllarda üzerinde durdukları konuların başında Türkiyeğnin olması dikkat çekiyor. 

Tabii bunda, Türkiyeğli katılımcılar da büyük rol oynuyor. Bugüne kadar siyaset, iş dünyası ve medya üyelerinden çok sayıda katılımcı Bilderbergğin davetli listesinde yer aldı. ABDğnin Büyük Ortadoğu Projesi (BOP) planını uygulamaya sokmasıyla, Türkiyeğnin bu masonik örgüt için önemi arttı. Hatta, uluslararası Bilderberg uzmanları bu önemi işaret ederek, ğCumhurbaşkanı adayınız İstanbulğdaki toplantıda belirlenecek. Eğer umut vaat eden yeni bir muhalefet ya da Cumhurbaşkanı adayınız varsa, mutlaka orada olacakğ  diyor. Toplantıya çağrılan davetlilerin, kendi alanlarında hızla yükseldikleri biliniyor. 

Koçğun yükselişi!

Bilderbergğin Türkiye Masası Başkanlığığnı Koç Holding Yönetim Kurulu Başkanı Mustafa Koç yapıyor. Aktüel dergisine konuşan Bilderbergğin belalılarından Kanadalı gazeteci Daniel Estulinğin şu tespiti çok dikkat çekici: ğO düzenli bir üye. Her yaptığı ve söylediği Bilderbergğin politikalarına uygun. Gözlerinizi Mustafa Koçğtan ayırmayın.ğ  

Koç ailesinin, Bilderbergğin seçkin üyelerinden Henry Kissinger ve David Rockefeller ailesi ile olan yakınlığı da zaman zaman medyanın gündemine geliyor. Daniel Estulin, Mustafa Koçğun, 13ğer kişiden oluşan üç halkası bulunan çekirdek kadro içine girmesinin yakın olduğunun  da altını çiziyor. 

Kimler davet bekliyor?

Bilderbergğin İstanbul toplantısı için, adı Cumhurbaşkanı adayı olarak geçen Hikmet üetinğin özel katılımcı olduğu biliniyor. Türkiyeğden siyasi kimlikli katılımcılar arasında, Devlet Bakanı Ali Babacan veya AKP İstanbul Milletvekili Egemen Bağışğın ismi geçiyor. İş dünyasından ise, daha önce de toplantıya katılan Global Menkul Değerlerden İmregül Gencer ile Doğuş Holding Patronu Ferit şahenk adı telaffuz ediliyor. Medya dünyasından ise, geçen yıl Kanadağdaki toplantıya giden Fehmi Koru davet edilirken, ayrıca Referans Gazetesi yazarı Cengiz üandarğın da davet aldığı iddia ediliyor. Arı Grubu Başkanı Kemal Köprülü ve Boyner Holdingğten ümit Boynerğin gizli örgütün toplantısının gediklisi oldukları da öne sürülüyor.

NEDEN Türkiyeğde toplanıyorlar?

Bilderbergğin İstanbulğda toplanmasının nedeni, Kanadağda alınan kararların Türkiyeğyi yakından ilgilendirmesi. Amaçları, ABDğnin tüm baskılarına rağmen Irak Savaşığna sokulamayan Türkiyeğyi, olası bir İran harekatı içine çekmek. Bu yüzden yapılacak olan toplantının, gündem maddeleri Türkiyeğyi yakından ilgilendiriyor. Toplantının ana gündem maddeleri ise ğEnerji, İran ve Türkiyeğ olarak belirlenmiş. Bu da önümüzdeki yıl için Türkiyeğnin hem komşularıyla hem de kendi içinde önemli gelişmelerin eşiğinde olduğu anlamına geliyor. Dolayısıyla, masonik örgütün İstanbul seçimi, planlı bir tercih.

Ağlarını hangi otelde örecekler?

Olağanüstü güvenlik tedbirleri altında yapılacak toplantının nerede yapılacağı son ana kadar gizleniyor. İstanbulğda Bilderbergğin tercih edeceği iki otel bulunuyor. Bunlardan biri Yeşilköyğdeki üınar Otel, diğeri de Silivriğde bulunan Klasis Otel. Gizli örgüt üyeleri, toplantı aralarında golf oynuyor. Bu göz önüne alındığında Klasis Otel güçlü bir alternatif. Her iki otelin de güvenlik açısından avantajlarının bulunması, diğer otellerin şansını azaltıyor. 

Katı kurallar hiç kimse için bozulmuyor

Kendilerini emperyalizmin bekçisi olarak da gören karanlık yüzler topluluğu, özel kurallarıyla hareket ediyorlar. Katılımcılar gittikleri ülkenin kurallarını önemsemiyorlar. Gümrükten geçmiyorlar, pasaport taşımıyorlar ve yerel güvenlik güçleri bunlara kimlik soramıyor. Yani gittikleri her ülke sanki tapulu malları! Davetliler, sadece efendilerinin kendilerine tevdi ettiği talimatlara bağlı kalarak, ğYüce hizmetlerinin  (!)ğ karşılığını almak için bekliyor. 


Babacan ve Bağış Bilderberg daveti bekleyen siyasetçiler arasında.*

----------

